# FDA Issues Recalls For Several Raw Pet Food Companies



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> Following a class action lawsuit and investigation against Big Heart pet foods, the FDA has issued recalls for dog foods following reports of pet illness caused by Salmonella.
> 
> It’s been a rough week for pet food makers. A class action lawsuit against Big Heart Brand Petfoods has been launched after the FDA started an investigation into whether pet foods made by the brand contained pentobarbital, and now the FDA has issued recalls against four different food companies after reports that they may be contaminated with Salmonella.


Read more about the FDA Issues Recalls For Several Raw Pet Food Companies at PetGuide.com.


----------

